# Big ears hmpk.



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok the time has come to start the breeding project I am very excited for. 

I have this pair of big ears

The female is a tri band colo hmpk I love this female. 










Male a lavender hmpk. We call him rainbow fish. His colors change in the light a lot. From this 








To this photo the breeder took without a flash. 









I am conditioning them now and hope to spawn them in a week or so. I will try not to go so crazy with photos like I did with my last spawn log.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Subscribed!!! I can't wait to see the spawn!
Jumping ahead of myself here o(≧∇≦o).


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

*warms up grabby hands and daydreams of an EE sorority*

Oh yeah, I'll be watching!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Subscribed. And pictures are good, there's no such thing as too many pictures!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

adorable Big ears!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a different male now and give this one to my daughter. There is a lavender male on aquabid that is just stunning. 

What to do.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Never pass up a stunner :-D

Was it the guy you linked before?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Never pass up a stunner :-D
> 
> Was it the guy you linked before?


Yeah I posted him on the aquabid thread. Someone has a bid on him. It is tempting but I should just be happy with the male I have. But I think he is a bit older. 

Well conditioning starts for real today they are both in smaller tanks now getting daily wc and feed 2 -3 times a day.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am still conditioning. I let them see each other 2 times a day and the male shows no interested. They are in Round containers and I am not sure he can see he well. My female is ready to go. The funny thing is the female alone does not excite my male but when I put another male near him HE Freaks out. I am going to give him another week of conditioning. 

I might keep my eye open for another awesome male. I am a little mad at myself for not bidding on the male I really wanted I did not get my other bid in on time.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Aww, that's too bad. I know in the spawning tank some people use a jarred male to give your breeding male a little competition/incentive. Maybe that would help your guy once he's super conditioned. It is possible the round containers are just making it more difficult to see though.

I'm sorry to hear you didn't get a chance to bid on the other guy


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I got another male that I think will help even out the fry. He has short or stubby venteral fins but he is over all balanced. I am not breeding for color so much I just want nice high quality dumbos. He has a tiny pit of a spoon head thing going on but my female has a perfect cute head. I think this could be a great pair. 

Here is the male I just bought.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

He's a beautiful color. Love those pectorals!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

He's so pretty!!!! The spoon head is barely noticeable from a profile view!
I LOVE his pastel colour!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys I think he will give me some nice fish. I can't wait to see him I have to wait a week.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, looking forward to all your future spawns


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Really cool, can't wait.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys I am excited to breed dumbos they are what brought me back to betta fish after a year with out one.


----------



## Plakatmasta (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see how these will turn out like 

Subscribing


----------

